# Recovery after being spayed



## Spaniel mad

My Springer is 5 and is booked in to be spayed 2 weeks today.
I know the vets will go through aftercare with me but i have never had a dog spayed before so im not sure what to expect.

Im hoping you lovely people on here can give me some ideas of what to expect and how to make Kaydee comfortable.

But please good stories only. I dont think i can handle any bad stories

Thanx


----------



## candysmum

you need to keep her quite
so if you have other dogs try and keep them away she cant Jump and run around etc Lead walks only and that means WALKS and only on the lead!

i was told with both of mine 2 weeks quite then after the check up back to normal.

It was hard to do here when the eldest girl was spayed candy was a puppy when candy was spayed she just wanted to be the loopy active dalmatian she is and i was ighting to keep her QUITE! lol

GOod luck sure all will be fine


----------



## Guest

She may be abit sleepy and carmer for a few days after.
and you will have to try your best to keep her steady and carm for the next 10 days after due to the stitches!Witch means only lead walks Im sure she will be fine!
hope this helps


----------



## Spaniel mad

Kaydee is the oldest out of 6 dogs and the youngest being 2 pups who are almost 12 weeks old.
My other springer is due puppies in 3 weeks but Kaydee is more relaxed and calmer then the others anyway and she likes to keep herself to herself.

My brother has said that because he spends alot of his time in his room he will have Kaydee with him for a while when the pups are running around

Thanx guys


----------



## gillieworm

My girl was spayed at the beginning of July. Was told no jumping about or going up and down stairs for first 3 days, as well as lead only walking for 3 days. Then off lead was OK provided she didn't bound about like a gazelle, and if she did go OTT to put straight back on the lead. Stiches out 7 days later and its as though nothing had ever happened.


----------



## Aly12

When my westie was speyed you would never have known about it the next day. She had keyhole surgery and I was told lead only walks for a week but the next day she was still wanting to play as though nothing had been done. After 5 days I gave in and let her play as normal


----------



## Cascara

One thing no-one seems to have mentioned is the collar? Depending on whether Kaydee licks her stitches she may need a collar to stop her? Other ideas were a t shirt that we cut to fit over her head and round her tum so she could'nt irritate the wound.

I am sure you will be fine. Our vets let us stay whilst they are premedded with a small injection then they get taken away by the nurse and we pick them up a few hours later. Very wobbly, so lots of help getting them in and out of the car etc 

Good luck xxxx


----------



## candysmum

gillieworm said:


> My girl was spayed at the beginning of July. Was told no jumping about or going up and down stairs for first 3 days, as well as lead only walking for 3 days. Then off lead was OK provided she didn't bound about like a gazelle, and if she did go OTT to put straight back on the lead. Stiches out 7 days later and its as though nothing had ever happened.


we never had stitches out it was all done thrugha n inch hole in their tummy and all stitches were on the inside without any on the outside.

I didn't realise they still did it that way as well i thought everyone was using the new way as there is hardly a scar infact you can't see mistys and candys is fading really well.


----------



## TabbyRoad

Mabel was done in july and was told absolutely no off lead walking or any running of any sort for 7 days as the main reason dogs have complications after spaying is due to breaking their internal stitches.

Mabel was attacked the day after her surgery and ran for her life but thankfully she was ok.

She was dopey for the first evening and then absolutely back to normal after that.

The one thing we were told, which is VERY important, is not to give them enough pain medication to take away all the pain. The MUST feel some pain as this is natures way of telling them to take it easy. Mabel was never in pain but she was in discomfort and as hard as it is to know you have the power to make it all better it's essential for their recovery that they don't go hareing about as they did before the operation. The vet will tell you how much to pain meds to give but make sure to ask if it will be enough to make her completely pain free. It's unlikely it will.

Keep an eye on her wound of course. We were lucky with Mabel and did not need to put the lampshade on her but after a few days she was stretching out on the floor and wriggling to scratch her stitches. Clever little munchkin.


----------



## GSDlover4ever

well my GSD zara was spayed yesterday 

i was expecting to bring home a very sleep, grogy girl after the op.

however i was quite shocked - zara was hyper, she basically dragged me out of the vets :O

however about a hourlater i think she eventually relised that she had had an operation, as she was all sleepy again.

although we had the buster collar we kept it off her unless she wasn't supervised - she never bothered touching them that night. i also put my bf's t-shirt on her!
i put it back on her at night, as obviously we couldn't supervise her, but took the t-shirt off incase she was to hot.

however she had been scratching herself a lot during the night - so for now she keeps the t-shirt on.
also since i am able to watch her, she has her buster collar of at the moment, she has attempted to lick her stitches - but i just say hey and she leaves them alon, she is giving me the puppy dog eyes and it is makeing me feel guilty


----------



## TabbyRoad

GSDlover4ever said:


> she has attempted to lick her stitches - but i just say hey and she leaves them alon, she is giving me the puppy dog eyes and it is makeing me feel guilty


Our vet said its ok for them to lick from time to time but not nibble. He's well aware we know our own dog better than he does so he said we'll know if she's becoming obsessed. She never did.

It's very important to keep the wound dry but apparently their own spit dries in very quickly and doesn't count. Go figure.


----------



## gillieworm

candysmum said:


> we never had stitches out it was all done thrugha n inch hole in their tummy and all stitches were on the inside without any on the outside.
> 
> I didn't realise they still did it that way as well i thought everyone was using the new way as there is hardly a scar infact you can't see mistys and candys is fading really well.


Yep she had a teeny tiny scar with a couple of stiches, and now 8 weeks down the line you cant see where they went in at all.

And as for the collar as someone else mentioned. I never needed it at all


----------



## GSDlover4ever

TabbyRoad said:


> Our vet said its ok for them to lick from time to time but not nibble. He's well aware we know our own dog better than he does so he said we'll know if she's becoming obsessed. She never did.
> 
> It's very important to keep the wound dry but apparently their own spit dries in very quickly and doesn't count. Go figure.


my vet said not to let her lick and not to take her a walk, but a strol for the toilet instead!

hard when you have an active dog!


----------



## TabbyRoad

GSDlover4ever said:


> my vet said not to let her lick and not to take her a walk, but a strol for the toilet instead!
> 
> hard when you have an active dog!


That's what we were told too. Three 10 minute gentle strolls a day. First stroll out less than 24 hours afte the surgery she was attacked but that's another story. I'm still just so furious about it!:cursing:


----------



## GSDlover4ever

TabbyRoad said:


> That's what we were told too. Three 10 minute gentle strolls a day. First stroll out less than 24 hours afte the surgery she was attacked but that's another story. I'm still just so furious about it!:cursing:


 oh i would be livid too


----------



## Spaniel mad

Thank you for all your replies

Im really worried about getting kaydee Spayed but i think this is more becuase i have never had a dog spayed before.

But i know its best for her si has to be done

Fingers crossed all goes well


----------



## GSDlover4ever

Spaniel mad said:


> Thank you for all your replies
> 
> Im really worried about getting kaydee Spayed but i think this is more becuase i have never had a dog spayed before.
> 
> But i know its best for her si has to be done
> 
> Fingers crossed all goes well


zara is my first dog to get spayed as well, we had a family dog and cats that were spayed and nuetered though.

i was really scared - but it is for the best, just think about all the possitive things you dont have to go through again like keeping he rin when she is in season, unexpected litters, male dogs at your door. aslo all of the health issues it prevents her from having 

when zara was at the vets to get spayed - i did a lot of cleaning in my house, to keep my mind of it lol
dont think i have ever done so much cleaning in one day lol


----------



## Spaniel mad

GSDlover4ever said:


> zara is my first dog to get spayed as well, we had a family dog and cats that were spayed and nuetered though.
> 
> i was really scared - but it is for the best, just think about all the possitive things you dont have to go through again like keeping he rin when she is in season, unexpected litters, male dogs at your door. aslo all of the health issues it prevents her from having
> 
> when zara was at the vets to get spayed - i did a lot of cleaning in my house, to keep my mind of it lol
> dont think i have ever done so much cleaning in one day lol


All our cats are spayed and neutered and i was nervous when they were done

I will be at work when Kaydee is at the vets. will drop her off then go. Hopefully that will keep me busy


----------



## Kinski

I was a nervous wreck when Ailsa was done, with Abby I just handed her in gave her a kiss and walked away, both of them were absolutely fine afterwards.
One thing you might like to think about doing is giving her Arnica for a week before and a week after, it really is brilliant at helping with the healing process. I told my vet that I had put Arran on it when I took him for his pre op check and she was delighted that I'd put him on it.

Terri


----------



## Spaniel mad

Kinski said:


> I was a nervous wreck when Ailsa was done, with Abby I just handed her in gave her a kiss and walked away, both of them were absolutely fine afterwards.
> One thing you might like to think about doing is giving her Arnica for a week before and a week after, it really is brilliant at helping with the healing process. I told my vet that I had put Arran on it when I took him for his pre op check and she was delighted that I'd put him on it.
> 
> Terri


I have never heard of that

What is it?


----------



## Kinski

It's a homoeopathic remedy, if you google it there's loads of information. You can buy it in Boots and it looks like very small pills, you shouldn't touch them with your hands as the chemicals on our skin destroys the active ingredient. I've also used Arnica cream on my grandchildren when they've had a fall and it stops them bruising as much, you can't use the cream on broken skin as it stings.

Terri


----------



## Stellabelly

Never had a dog spayed before until Stella.

Was told to keep her quiet and not let her go up and down stairs or jump around and not to walk her til stitches were out.

Keep a JR terrorist quiet . Don't think so!! 

Within a couple of hours of getting her home she was throwing her toys around and running and up and down the stairs. She did cry once when she jumped on the bed but I think she just learned her limits. I had to walk her as she had so much energy and was driving us mad but everythning healed up fine.

She didn't have a collar and left her stitches alone. What surprised us when we took her to have the stitches out was that a fold of skin was stitched over the actual wound...didn't know they did that.

18 months on no sign of scar though can still feel the internal scar if you tickle her tummy quite firmly.


----------

